# Failed to mount /boot

## Nio84

Ciao a tutti ...sono nuovo del forum e sto installando per la prima volta gentoo...

Sono ancora nella fase in cui cerco di capire come funziona....ho letto il manuale di istallazione e per ora l unico problema è che io ho partizionato il disco montato le partizioni montati i filesystem proc eccc sto compilando il kernel e c'era un asterisco giallo con scritto che aveva fallito a montare /boot ... io ho gia effettuato ovviamente il chroot (anche se mi sembrava di averla montata) è un problema grave? Come posso riparare? 

Grazie   :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

>  Come posso riparare? 
> 
> 

 

incomincia tirando un respiro e mettendo qualche virgola o qualche a capo dove è utile per essere capiti meglio.

in quale fase hai osservato l'asterisco giallo?

per caso alla fine della compilazione del kernel?

se sì, significa che il contenuto della cartella /boot è attualmente collocato nella stessa partizione in cui hai installato la root, anziché non nella partizione indicata nel file /etc/fstab.

il problema non è grave, a patto che tu, successivamente, istruisca grub a cercare il kernel nel posto dove sta, anziché in quello dove avrebbe dovuto stare.

per correggere il file /etc/fstab devi modificare una riga in modo che appaia simile a questa:

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      defaults      1 2
```

abbi cura di sostituire il tuo dispositivo al posto di sda1

----------

## Nio84

Mmmmm allora io ho seguito l'handbook.Ho fatto una partizione per  /boot precisamente la sda3 . In seguito ho dato:

```
 genkernel --menuconfig all 
```

Dopo mi ha detto che non aveva montato la /boot , quindi all'inizio della compilazione.

Pero' se io da chroot  do' il comando "ls" lui la directory /boot me la trova e se ci vado a vedere dentro ....il kernel compilato c'è!

Forse mi ha creato la boot dentro la root e non in sda3 (scusami ma sono agli inizi) come hai detto tu .

Non vorrei sparare cavolate..... ma non c'era quel discorso...che per importanti motivi di sicurezza il kernel deve stare in una partizione separata?

Grazie per l'attenzione.

----------

## cloc3

per ottenere una lista dei dispositivi attualmente montati, basta digitare il comando mount senza opzioni.

anche da semplice utente.

il fatto che la cartella /boot contenga i documenti attesi, non dice nulla del dispositivo che li contiene, perché il filesystem unix è perfettamente virtuale.

per capire meglio quello che sto dicendo, leggi il comando man mount e inventati alcuni esercizi con mount e umount.

la diatriba sulla opportunità o meno di collocare il kernel in una partizione separata è infinita e irresolubile.

io preferisco tenerla separata, ma solo è una opinione personale.

----------

## Nio84

Che velocità di risposta ............

Sotto il tuo nick, leggo... Veteran . Sarà meglio darti retta .Ok la metto separata pure io . 

Ora io non so come fare per spostare una intera directory in una partizione differente..... forse non funzionerebbe nemmeno il sistema ...visto ke lui sa di avere quei file in /root e in sda6 . Non vorrei che se glieli metto in sda3 si incasini.

----------

## marziods

monti la partizione dove vuoi inserire  /boot  (mi pare sda3), quindi copi tutto quanto si trova nella /boot attuale in /dev/sda3 (che avrai nominato come vuoi); fatto questo ti rivedi il groub.conf (che dovra puntare al kernel che si troverà in /boot (sda6). 

fatto questo da chroot lancia 

```
#grub 
```

ti ritroverai il prompt

```
grub >
```

ora trova con il seguente comando  dove si trova l'immagine di avvio (stage1)

```
grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
```

il comando ti restituirà l'ubicazione di stage1 - per te probabilmente (hd0,2) - significa nel primo disco e nella terza partizione - per indicare al boot loader dove trovarlo dai il seguente comando che di fatto imposta il drive:

```
grub> root (hd0,2)
```

ora non rimane altro da fare che installare grub nel MBR con

```
grub> setup (hd0,2)
```

esci da chroot e fai il reboot

Mandi 

marzio

----------

## Nio84

Grazie della risposta.

----------

